# Colon Transit Time



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I've just done the CTT test (six capsules taken over six days and then one X-Ray of the intestine to see where the capsule contents are)I'm seeing the doc. next week.He knows all about my constipation/bloating history and the fact that I have a very long large intestine.My question is,what exactly can be gained from this test?I thought it would show up where the hold-ups in the system occur,but as it was only *one* X-Ray of only one part of the large intestine ,I don't see what new info. can be gained.I was just told at the X-Ray centre that my transit time was slower than the norm from the calculation done using the X-Ray.But I know this already !!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The question is know based on what?Just because you have less frequent hard, dry, hard to pass stools (i.e. constipation) doesn't mean that transit time is abnormal.Long colon doesn't mean slow transit time, either.The only way to really know for sure is to do a test like the marker test. Put something you can track in and see how long it takes to come out (now a rough test can be done with corn. Don't eat any for a week, then eat a bunch without chewing too well, then see when it comes out...a rougher version, but one that can be done on the cheap at home).Once they know the transit time is abnormal they may make different recommendations than they would if transit time was normal.Usually transit time normal= more fiber and water, transit time abnormally slow=less fiber and osmotic laxatives....that sort of thing.But if you just guess at which it is you may make a very wrong recommendation as to what to do.K.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Thanks for that Kmottus.Actually,the test involves a calculation based on the number of little shapes that remain in the intestine after 6 days.In my case,a lot of the shapes(markers) were left,which means the transit time is slower than normal.I had hoped the test would show WHY the transit time is slow,but this seems not to be the case.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Has it been recommended that you do a anal manometry and defocography test. I believe these tests can help determine to some degree whether or not there is a transit problem - or at least that is what I have been told.It is real confusing though, because these tests just show the rectal and anal muscles and how they function, but apparently this seems to be part of the protocol to determine colonic inertia.I have to have both tests done, plus the sitz marker. I havent done the sitz marker because I am struggling to get off laxatives and am in terrible pain.Please let us know how it goes with you and if you are required to have further testing. Maybe the other two tests are not necessary, however I have been told they are important







Is a surgeon or a GI having you do this test?Please feel free to e-mail me or send me a Private Message if you like.Take care.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

I'm going to have the anal manometry test next but there's been no mention of the other one you mention.What is the defocography?I think the guy who's having me do these tests is a surgeon rather than a GE.He's liasing with my GP.Apparently he's a specialist in "problems of constipation" (imagine !) and is working on a new treatment that involves electrically stimulating the muscles of the intestine.He also does the colon reduction surgery.Hope things are going well for you.


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

What did your doc say re the tests?I'm seeing a surgeon on Friday. I faxed him some x-ray results which show possible colitis, ischemic problems and others and he had his nurse call me to schedule an appointment.I am so scared and in so much pain. The pain issue is the thing that scares me the most with the tests.Please let me know how you are doing?


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

No special comments re the tests.I just have slow transit.Have yet to have my next test.My problem sounds very different from yours.I don't have pain,just bloating and constipation.Feel very sorry for you.Hope you get your problem sorted out.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Chinese Journal of Digestive DiseasesVolume 3 Issue 4 Page 128 - December 2002 Study on functional constipation and constipation-predominant irritable bowel syndrome by using the colonic transit test and anorectal manometry Li Xing ZHAN, Duo Wu ZHOU, Guo Ming XU, Zhao Shen LI, Nin YIN & Mei Qin ZHANG OBJECTIVE: To investigate the visceral perception, anorectal pressure and colonic transit time (CTT) in patients with functional constipation and constipation-predominant irritable bowel syndrome (C-IBS), and to study the manometric abnormalities of these two conditions.METHODS: The CTT in patients with functional constipation and C-IBS was studied by using radiopaque markers. Rectal visceral perception thresholds, rectal compliance and anorectal pressure were examined by electric barostat.RESULTS: The CTT in both groups of constipated patients was abnormal. A lot of radiopaque markers remained in the right colon in C-IBS patients, whereas in patients with functional constipation, the radiopaque markers remained in each segment of the colon. The anorectal resting pressure, squeezing pressure and relaxation pressure were normal in both groups. Rectal compliance and defecation thresholds were much higher compared with controls, and the rectal visceral perception of functional constipation was also abnormal.CONCLUSIONS: The motility abnormalities of functional constipation tom


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Sorry,but the "conclusions " sentence doesn't make sense to me.Could you explain please?Thanks.


----------

